# RP, anyone ?



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't have any initial ideas yet, but I'd like to just stick with simple daily life plots (hints fo' you : my fursona Jin is a Blacksmith and also Father to his adopted daughter Elise). No fighting, please. I don't wanna beef with restlessly and relentlessly unbreakable and unyielding OP/god-modded Marry Sues with such a self-esteem that makes them think losing would be a severe dishonor in something as much as a duel that doesn't have to be to the death.


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 12, 2016)

Im just a Brachy, all I know is how to punch things


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Mar 12, 2016)

LightBreakerEGX said:


> Im just a Brachy, all I know is how to punch things


Come on, you're better than that


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 12, 2016)

Expert sandwich maker?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Mar 12, 2016)

LightBreakerEGX said:


> Expert sandwich maker?


PERFECT.


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 12, 2016)

Really? Could it work or nah?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Mar 13, 2016)

LightBreakerEGX said:


> Really? Could it work or nah?


Haven't actually got any idea for it, but Jin's Mother has a small burger bakery at home and sells take-away orders, so I think a sandwich maker would work well with this.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 13, 2016)

Holy shit a Brachy, My one tru luv!


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 14, 2016)

Hmm? Never thought someone would be so excited to see a Brachy  Hi


----------



## NikittiCat (Mar 19, 2016)

Wow, this thread is weeks old. But yeah I like RP. And I'm personally not one for fighting RP so it works out. Nikita could use a friend. Hey send me a reply if you're still looking and I'll try to whip up a starter when I have time. I've only got one question first though. Do you go for simple casual writing, or long and descriptive? I lean towards the latter but enjoy both.


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm confused


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 5, 2016)

NikittiCat said:


> Wow, this thread is weeks old. But yeah I like RP. And I'm personally not one for fighting RP so it works out. Nikita could use a friend. Hey send me a reply if you're still looking and I'll try to whip up a starter when I have time. I've only got one question first though. Do you go for simple casual writing, or long and descriptive? I lean towards the latter but enjoy both.


Really sorry for completely forgetting about this thread, but yeah, I'm all ready for whatever you like
I usually prefer long and descriptive writing too, it makes things more worth the time to read, but I may switch back to simple and casual writing when I run out of ideas, hehe


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

I'd be interested in rping, my char is skittish, but was raised in a farming village, so she knows how to farm as well as cook.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

ShadowKitsune666 said:


> I'd be interested in rping, my char is skittish, but was raised in a farming village, so she knows how to farm as well as cook.


Mind dropping me a bit more details about her ? Like, her name, background/family, and so on ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

Her name is Kionsti, she's an anthro Fox, she comes from a village that didn't believe in the use of modern technology, the village was destroyed by natural disaster, she has difficulty adapting with the modern world, she doesn't have an education, she's rather small for her age (20, is 5" 2), she is vegan and knows how to live off the land, as well as repair things for her own benefit, like wooden chairs and tables. She has no known relatives.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm an orphan... If anybody wanted to know :/


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm an orphan... If anybody wanted to know :/


Technically so is mine, the disaster happened three years ago.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

I currently live in Anduruna. Nice place


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

ShadowKitsune666 said:


> Her name is Kionsti, she's an anthro Fox, she comes from a village that didn't believe in the use of modern technology, the village was destroyed by natural disaster, she has difficulty adapting with the modern world, she doesn't have an education, she's rather small for her age (20, is 5" 2), she is vegan and knows how to live off the land, as well as repair things for her own benefit, like wooden chairs and tables. She has no known relatives.


So where does she live now ?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

She currently has a camp about a mile from a town that she made with scavenged materials.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

Can I hang out and about with you?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

ShadowKitsune666 said:


> She currently has a camp about a mile from a town that she made with scavenged materials.


So do ya want someone to give her a hand and help her get used to the modern life ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

I'll go if you go Jin


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'll go if you go Jin


Let's help out a fellow, then~ you go first


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, it'd take awhile for her to trust others, not that she's untrusting, she getsbscaredbeasily of strangers.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

I, uhh, I'm kinda lost on where to go


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I, uhh, I'm kinda lost on where to go


Crap, me too :| I suck at starting up RPs


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

No, I meant I don't have directions there. I'm new around this place


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> No, I meant I don't have directions there. I'm new around this place


Oh, so you've started the RP already ? 'Cause you kinda confused me there
It'd help if you go by your character's name, like "JIN - [character's line]" ; that'd be easier to follow


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

Aww poo.

Azrion: Which way do we go?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Aww poo.
> 
> Azrion: Which way do we go?


JIN - There's a town ahead. Maybe we can ask for directions there... (Aziron pulls Jin's arm) What ? (Aziron points towards somewhere, and Jin follows the direction) You see something-- is that a camp ?

(From a distance, the two spot a small camp about a mile away from the town.)

JIN - That's... strange. There's no reason anyone would set up a camp this close to a town.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion- Probably a criminal! (runs over to the camp)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

JIN - Wa-wa-wait, don't-- oh, for the love of-- (follows Aziron to the camp)

(When the two get to the camp, however, all they see is a rather messy living place of a small Fox about Jin's age, 21. She doesn't appear to be any suspicious, but the two's presence makes her really uncomfortable : as soon as she hears them coming (or Aziron literally rushing) at her, she immediately hides inside, fearing that they're Hunters.)

JIN - Great, you scared the poor fella. What's the big idea, man ?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

Here's my intro I suppose, 'Kionsti (gonna refer her as she or her after this point) is leaning back in a wooden chair, there's a sheet acting as a rain protector, with a few other sheets protecting from the wind, there's only two openings, the entrance and an overview, at the entrance is a few vegetables growing with herbs behind them, on the inside is a few supplies scattered, a campfire, and a pile of wood for the fire and possible repairs.' Also, please don't act for my char.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion- There was an ominous camp outside a town I've never been to. So naturally I must go to the camp at supah fast speed! And who was that?

Edit: don't act for me either please


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

She'd look at them cautiously, not really anywhere for her to hide, she wouldn't run because they might steal from her after she runs off, plus only one exit.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

Might be awhile for me to respond, at work.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello? Who are you?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

((OK, sorry))

JIN - (to Aziron) If I were her, you and I would be talking by swords and guns and whatever already, 'cause you were more like confronting or chasing her down than anything else.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

She hesitantly says, "Ki... Kionsti" Also has no weapons of any sort, other than salvage.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

I could've flew here instead if you preferred? And no we don't have to immediately use weapons all the time. Hell, I don't even carry those on me.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

Kionsti? That's a nice name. I'm Azrion, or Aiden if you prefer. *walks toward her slowly*


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

She tries to stay a few feet away.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

JIN - (to Aziron) I don't think she likes us getting close to her for some reason... (to Kionsti) It's alright, we don't mean any harm, so... you can come out now. No need to be scared.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

Isn't hiding, "Wh.. Why are you here?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

The same reason why you're out here. We don't really know either


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

Isn't exactly satisfied with the answer, but doesn't question it.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

I, umm, I'm not a bad person


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

Isn't exactly sure of she can trust him, him being a complete stranger to her.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

*he sits down with his wings folded around himself* What is this place, Ms. Kionsti?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

"My home."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

JIN - I find it strange that you set a camp to live this close to a town. Why don't you move in there ? Is something wrong ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

*its feel wrong to be here* I think I'll be leaving now. Sorry to intrude.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

Cost money, whereas here it's free. Money is something I don't make a lot of.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

"You can stay if you want... Nice to have guest I guess."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

*didnt think he'd hear such a reply* Want me to stay?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

She sighs, "Yes. It gets lonely out here, bit I like the quiet at night compared to busy streets."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

Do you mind if I sit with you?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

She motions to the chair, "Only got one, don't get many people out here"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

I guess I'll stand then. *stands next to her*


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

Her appearance would be orange and white fur with black hands, feet, and a ring on her tail, she has long dark blue hair, and red eye color, she would be Scrawny for her age.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

*he had a cloak he didn't want to take off* Jin? Where are you?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

JIN - Still here, just didn't wanna interrupt you two. Anyway, so, (sits down on the ground, not too close to her) how do you live out here ? Hunting ?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

"I grow vegetables and herbs, sometimes go find a fruit tree."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

*shouldve brought Zhalo along* Herbs? Potatoes?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

"Pretty much."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

*winders why they are even in a strangers home to begin with, having an urge to just leave* Do you ever visit that town for anything? Potatoes only grow so fast ya know.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

"I go every now and then for work and salvage people don't want."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

JIN - (to her) You don't... seem to be very fond of companion much...

(Jin feels that he's lost the reason to stay, but he's not sure how to leave without being rude.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

What kind of work do you do?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

"Mostly whatever I can find, they don't last long due to inexperience. I'm just not use to people is all."


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

Noticing Jin's want to leave, "You don't have to stay."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

JIN - (realizes that he's given away his intention a bit too obviously and stutters rather badly) No, I don't--... um... I mean--... I just... thought that you'd need help... (sees that his "reason" is just awful and feels terribly embarrassed) well, sorry for bothering you... (stands up) I'll leave you be, no further troubles... (to Aziron) I think we need to go.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 7, 2016)

To herself, "Thought I acted awkward near people."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

JIN - Well, I'm off... Sorry the troubles (leaves her be)


----------



## taigamechodidong (Apr 7, 2016)

[QUOTE = "LightBreakerEGX, post: 5442487, thành viên: 100.037"] Im chỉ là một Brachy, tất cả tôi biết là làm thế nào để đấm thứ [/ QUOTE]
Xin hãy bình tĩnh người bạn của tôi


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 7, 2016)

taigamechodidong said:


> [QUOTE = "LightBreakerEGX, post: 5442487, thành viên: 100.037"] Im chỉ là một Brachy, tất cả tôi biết là làm thế nào để đấm thứ [/ QUOTE]
> Xin hãy bình tĩnh người bạn của tôi


???


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 8, 2016)

*raises paw* i like rp ;-; *hides down so no one can see me, my tail sticking out from under a couch*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 8, 2016)

AvaxtheWolf said:


> *raises paw* i like rp ;-; *hides down so no one can see me, my tail sticking out from under a couch*


Timid lil' fella, aren't ya ?


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 8, 2016)

Nu! ;///; Okay yes. B-but hai!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 8, 2016)

"Hai" you, too, fella~ so what's your name, boy ?


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 8, 2016)

A-avax ^///^ Just joined a while ago. Ive been to other forums but I like this one *wags my wolf tail happily*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 8, 2016)

Me pretty much the same ; joined about a month ago, but just started being around for real a couple of days these days. Name's Jin. Jin Lust-Sin, Mercenary and Blacksmith both.


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 8, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Me pretty much the same ; joined about a month ago, but just started being around for real a couple of days these days. Name's Jin. Jin Lust-Sin, Mercenary and Blacksmith both.


I-im an assassin *blushes and puts my paws in front of me* I m-may not look it but I am i swear!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 8, 2016)

AvaxtheWolf said:


> I-im an assassin *blushes and puts my paws in front of me* I m-may not look it but I am i swear!


JIN - Really ? A'ight, you got me hooked up (crosses his arms, but smiles in an easy-going way) so you murder people to make a living, eh ?


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 8, 2016)

*I give an abrupt nod and my tail lowers* yep! I'm more of a contract killer. I work with a sergal too but..only on occasion *i put my rifle down and smile* I-i use a mosin Nagant. I know old but it certainly is classy


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 8, 2016)

JIN - I hardly use guns at all ; if anything, I got... these (shows a Katana and a Knife hanging on his left side, and a Saber on his back), to defend myself, hunt down wild beasts, and track down criminals. Maybe an AK-47 or an MP5 too, but not that often.


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 8, 2016)

I have a trench knife but..I prefer more stealthy kills *happily cleans my gun and gives quiet murring sounds* Ohhh a katana? Can I hold it?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 8, 2016)

JIN - Sure, here (gives you the Katana made of silver and sees that it's almost as long as your total height) whoa...


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 8, 2016)

H-hey I'm not that small! *blushes a bit and holds the katanas hilt with my hands, weighing it* You like blades Jin..? *i say curiously*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 8, 2016)

JIN - Me ? I'm fascinated by 'em. They're my specialties when it comes to crafting something for a fight. Sabers, Gladius, Katanas, Knives, all that.


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 8, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> JIN - Me ? I'm fascinated by 'em. They're my specialties when it comes to crafting something for a fight. Sabers, Gladius, Katanas, Knives, all that.


*straps my rifle on and stands up, giving your Katana back* heh well same with guns. Customization and what not


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 8, 2016)

AvaxtheWolf said:


> *straps my rifle on and stands up, giving your Katana back* heh well same with guns. Customization and what not


JIN - All ya need to be careful about is when you'll run outta ammo, eh ?


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 8, 2016)

Yep. Thats why ya gotta aim correctly~ *opens a window and climbs onto the side of a building* hey I'll be right back. Message me I my inbox and I'll respond asap


----------



## lyar (Apr 8, 2016)

Ooo RP! Haven't done this before tell me if I'm bad at it. My character is Lyar a male wolf with dark black overgrown fur. He's 5'9" but his big shoulders make look taller and more intimidating. He is wearing a winter overcoat that is open revealing his chest, military pants, combat boots and leather gloves. 

Lyar: Did someone say they were an artisan? *his nose twitches but he keeps a serious expression*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 8, 2016)

lyar said:


> Ooo RP! Haven't done this before tell me if I'm bad at it. My character is Lyar a male wolf with dark black overgrown fur. He's 5'9" but his big shoulders make look taller and more intimidating. He is wearing a winter overcoat that is open revealing his chest, military pants, combat boots and leather gloves.
> 
> Lyar: Did someone say they were an artisan? *his nose twitches but he keeps a serious expression*


My fursona is Jin Lust-Sin, a Dragon-like creature whose jobs are as a Mercenary, Hunter and Blacksmith. He doesn't wear anything due to his extremely obese appearance, but is equiped with a Knife, a Katana and a Saber, all made of Silver and Titanium.

JIN - Weapon Smith, in fact, but yeah, you could say I'm an artisan. What's up ?


----------



## lyar (Apr 8, 2016)

Lyar: How long would it take you to craft spears for a small "army". Wait I have a better idea how about you teach me how to make weapons I would be in your debt. And I always repay my debts


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - A'ight, assuming you got all the necessary tools and materials, I'll go straight to the schematics. You mentioned making Spears, Pikes or Lances, right ?


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 9, 2016)

(I'm sorry guys I had work and I gotta turn in forthe night. So tired :/ I'll talk tommorow


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

AvaxtheWolf said:


> (I'm sorry guys I had work and I gotta turn in forthe night. So tired :/ I'll talk tommorow


((I can wait, man))


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: *smacks his forehead realizing he lacks the material as well* I would hate to ask more of you but may I become your apprentice to learn your trade. You see where I come from there are no as you say "blacksmiths". So I, Lyar Summerfield, humbly ask *begins to bow* for your assistance.


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ((I can wait, man))


(Same can't wait so see where this goes)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

lyar said:


> Lyar: *smacks his forehead realizing he lacks the material as well* I would hate to ask more of you but may I become your apprentice to learn your trade. You see where I come from there are no as you say "blacksmiths". So I, Lyar Summerfield, humbly ask *begins to bow* for your assistance.


JIN - Whoa, ease up there, fella. First things first : mind telling me where you're from again ? How come there're no Blacksmiths for... y'know, your "army" ?


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: *stands back up* I am from a large wolf pack north. If you do not mind, I like to leave it at that we do not have many supplies in terms of weapons so keeping the place hidden is for the best.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: I'm back! No longer restricted


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: *Looks over to Arizon confused*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

lyar said:


> Lyar: *stands back up* I am from a large wolf pack north. If you do not mind, I like to leave it at that we do not have many supplies in terms of weapons so keeping the place hidden is for the best.





Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Azrion: I'm back! No longer restricted


JIN - (to Lyar)... Well, I suppose I can help you out a bit. Lemme just get on all the weapons you need to cover your pack, and you watch me do while I'm at it, a'ight ?... Also, that's Aziron, a fella I just met yesterday ; (to Aziron) this is Lyar, my... uh... new apprentice ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: New apprentice?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - He asked me to teach him how to make weapons, sooo... yeah.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: Weapons aren't really my thing.


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: Yes, for my pack's sake I have become.. How rude of me in my haste I forgot to ask my new mentor's name!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - Jin Lust -Sin. Hunter, Mercenary and Blacksmith, "3-in-1". You're welcome.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *tinkering with his Data-Scroll*


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: Arizon, was it? May I ask what you are fiddling with?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: This thing? *closes it and puts it away* It's a Data-Scroll


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: Okay * scratches his head * seems everyone has their secrets.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: What's your secret then?


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: Well it wouldn't be a secret if a told you. Atleast take me to diner first *he grins*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: Alright, where do you wanna go? *tries searching his pockets for money but nothing is there*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - (crosses his arms) As much as I love stuffing my mouth with food right now, I think we're gettin' off-track, boys.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: Then put us back on it


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - Well, I was planning to teach our Lyar here on how to make weapons by himself. Maybe you wanna hang around my place while I'm at it ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: I have nothing else I need to do today, so why not?


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: Finally. Hopefully this "blacksmithing" is simple to learn.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - Then if ya two just follow me ; my house isn't too far from here.

... (later, at Jin's hometown)...

JIN - Well, ain't everyday we get visitors in Ionah. Welcome to my lil' village.

(The town appears to be of the simple agriculture theme : most of the families still stick to farmings, only some of the houses are dinning places for travelers to stop by, and Jin's house is one of them. The only thing that makes it stand out is Jin's forge placed nearby : Jin is the only blacksmith of the entire village.)

JIN - And here we are.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *walks over to the forge*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

(Jin's "forge", from what Aiden and Lyar see, only consists of an anvil and a hammer near the walls ; next to them, on the walls, are shelves filled with materials that come from metals like steel and iron to all sorts of gemstones such as gold, ruby, emerald, sapphire, and so on. However, only the shelves labeled "Silver", "Titanium" and "Steel" are almost full, while the others seem to be low on stock.)

JIN - Oh, great, not again... (to Aiden and Lyar) excuse me fo' a sec (calls inside his house) Kisa, you mind giving me a hand here ?

(From the door walks out a creature that appears to be of Jin's kind : large canine ears and paws, Bat-like snout, reptilian tail, and blood-red eyes. His fur coat is golden yellow, while Jin is cream-vanilla. The creature, named "Kisa", is about 3 times thinner than Jin.)

JIN - Are you free for the moment ?

KISARAZI - I'd always have time for whatever you ask of me, Your Majesty.

JIN - Oh, for the love of-- how many times have I told you about this ? Stop calling me that already. It's not cool being called "Emperor" and "Your Majesty" and whatever like that all the time, OK ?

KISARAZI - A thousand apologies, sire.

JIN - ... Better. Hey, can ya help me restock the materials ? I, uh, got someone that wanna learn how to make weapons, (points at Lyar with his thumb) but I'm afraid I'm running out of materials.

KISARAZI - I'm on it, sire.

(After Kisarazi has left, Jin turns back to Aiden and Lyar.)

JIN - Y-yeah, about why he called me that... it's a long story. I'll tell you later, if you feel like it. Now, Lyar, get over here ; the materials I got left are enough for a Silver Spear. Lucky you. Watch closely, man. As for Aiden... um... feel free to wander around, I guess ? Oh and, if you're hungry, my Mom sells food over there. Yeah, the aged Cat with yellow fur and dark-purple hair, wearing a pink-purple skirt ; that's my Mom.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: I wanna see the place *walks around the town at his leisure*


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: *watching intently* That doesn't seem too hard. How long have you've been blacksmithing?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *comes back to ask Jin a question* What do you use the gemstones for?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - (to Lyar) Probably for 3 years already ; (to Aiden) Oh, just for some decorations on the weapons, nothin' big.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *goes back to walking*


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: Mr. Sin mind if I give blacksmithing a go. Y'know to see if I have a knack for this. *he picks up a hammer and awaits his teachers approval with a big smile*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *watches from the roof*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - (to Lyar) Sure, go ahead, I'll watch as you do ; and, just call me Jin. Don't worry if you mess it up, just retry.


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: *he smiles wider* Your generosity knows no bounds! *He sudden grows very serious as he looks the heated unshaped metal


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *flapping his wings on top of the room*


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

*He hold the hammer with his left hand and holds the metal down with his right. He seemingly made a solid weapon but when he lifted his right hand he flattened the other end* Hmm how did that happen? *Lyar begins to sweat as he looks at flattened side*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - Lemme see... hmmm... you're trying to make the blade of a spear, right ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *the heat from his wings may be screwing with the metal* What happened?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - No idea ; everything was perfect, but the form still messed-up--... wait a sec... (feels the heat from Aiden's wings) I think your wings kinda messed up the cooling-down process of the weapon, man.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *stops flapping his wings* Oops, sorry


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: Well if there was anytime to say nows the time. *He begins to take off his coat* Atleast I made a decent blade. *He throws his coat to the side* This is my secret. *his right arm is completely different from the rest of his body it is covered in shiny dark-green scales* This arm of mine is kinda hard to control.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: What?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - (looks at Lyar's right arm) Whoa, you're a Cyborg or something ?... I guess that explains how you kinda flattened the side of the metal with your hand there.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: How did that happen?


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: Cyborg? No. Mutant? Probably. A little while ago I was somebody's test subject, not by choice of course, they messed with my genetics. They used dna from my friend Argo just after he died because of their experiments. It infuriates me and thats why I need to learn this stuff so they don't take anymore of my pack.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: Gene-splicing stuff? That kind of stuff is evil


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: Yeah I know it wasn't exactly painless. But now that we're secret-sharing do you have anything to say Azrion? *he rests his chin in his hands and grins awaiting a story to be told*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: I would buy that dinner if I had any money to do so?


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: Not what I meant. Do you have any secrets?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - Well... you know, I got quite a secret that my kind has in common too. Watch.

(Jin bites his arm as hard as he can and lets his blood drop on a piece of iron : his blood, almost white in color and extremely condensed, corrodes the piece of iron as violently as a flame consuming a sheet of paper.)

JIN - Now, let's try with Silver.

(He does the same "experiment" again, but this time his blood simply soaks into the piece of Silver and doesn't leave behind any stain at all.)

JIN - Blood of the Void-Walkers is an extremely nasty combination of corrosive, poison and venom, you see... our own blood would make Silver Weapons worse than everything else that is "made-in-Hell".


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: Looks like that hurt D:


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: Scary. Can't say I've seen that before. *he touches the bloodied silver sword with his right hand* What did they do to make this arm so invincible? Nothing seems to budge this arm it freaks me out. *he directs his attention back to Jin* So why exactly did that guy call you "Majesty"?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *jumps down from the roof and pokes his ominous arm*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - The blood-stained Silver Blade won't hurt mortal beings just by touching it like you do, so don't think your arm is that much "invincible", man. As for why that guy called me like that... well... would ya believe me if I tell you that I, the guy standing in front of you two here, am a High Emperor of a separated realm of the underworld ? More specifically, the reincarnation of The First Emperor ?
Because the guy that I called "Kisa" earlier is known as The Quarda-Fang Commander of Nether-Void. I assigned him that rank when I established the army.


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: *Ignores Azrion as his arm is poked* Wait. High Emperor?! *He bows respectfully* Its not everyday you meet royalty.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *flies away as he was being ignored*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - Yeah, that's my... "secret", I guess... hey, where did Azrion go ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *yelling can be heard from the sky*


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 9, 2016)

*Ear twitches from all the commotion from just outside the village* Thinking to himself "What's with the all the noise? Did something happen?" *carefully approaches the outskirts of the village hidden from sight from the overgrowth of the forest and spotted a group of people near an anvil* "What a strange group of people. I think I'll just observe for the time being and see if they are friendly." *lies down and watches intently.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *glides down from his fall* Who are you?


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 9, 2016)

*jumping from the sound over head, looks up to see some sort of dragon. quickly jumping back to get some distance between us* Using telepathy "I go by many names, but for now you can call me Ragshada. Who and what are you?" in a cautious tone and ready his body for anything it might try. 

(I'll be back later. Got work if anything sudden happens I took off into the forest from being spooked.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *lands down on the ground safely* And no, I'm not a dragon. I'm a Wyvern.


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: Its odd that the world is so diverse. Being a wolf that grow up in an empty forrest of snow everything seems so odd to me


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

((I gotta go to school now, so replies may be slowed down))


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *sits down on the ground and spits fire at the grass, not with any real purpose other than Yay fire!*


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 9, 2016)

squee! *Not sure on how to react at the sight of fire takes off into the forest, better safe then sorry*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: I, uhh, oops.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - (still at his house, teaching Lyar how to keep the weapon in shape, when he smells something) Hey, is it just me or someone is burning something ?... (sees smoke from outside the village) That's stran-- wait, WHAT !? (rushes outside and sees the forest burning) Well, crap...

(Jin inhales air to the extreme and lets out a big Blizzard Breath to stamp out the fire, then starts caughing really hard out of the cold in his throat.)

JIN - Aiden... can you... do me... the biggest favor ever... and... I dunno... keep... your fire... under... control... will you !?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: That wasn't me! I was right next to the forge!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - Then... how on Earth... did it... reach the forest ?... Well, in any case... just keep in mind... my village and everything around... are... pretty flammable... goodness me, my throat... is killing me...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *remembers his bottle of strawberry Fermentae and hands him the bottle* Would this help? It's non-alcoholic


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - (takes a look at the bottle, then shrugs) Bottoms-up ! (drinks it and suddenly stops mid-way as he sticks his tongue out in a rather extreme expression) Goodness, how much sugar did you add in this stuff ? This is almost like pure syrup... !


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: I probably got the strong kind. But anyways, Fermentae is the nectar that comes from Diony plants. Do you like it?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - Well... strawberry isn't really my thing, and this is too strong for my taste... but at least my throat's better now. Thanks anyway... (gives back the bottle) Now, back to the forge ; someone needs me with Silverwares.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *waterfalls the strawberry Fermentae, and his eyes open wide in shock* Oohh... I definitely got the strong stuff...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - See ? I'd prefer something much more... peaceful... with my tongue, thank you.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *pulls out a different bottle of Fermentae, one that is coffee* How about this one?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - I'll pass, thanks... and I didn't really mean to ask you to get something else for me anyway. Thanks, but... sorry, no thanks.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *puts the bottle away* Just trying to help in anyway I can. *checks on Lyar* How is he doing?


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: I am doing just fine thank you. This smithing business is not very hard.  And you Azrion has your wandering beared any fruit?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: You can just call me Aiden if you wish. And no, I barely left the forge :l


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - (checks Lyar's work) The design looks good, but you need to make the blunt part of the blade a bit thicker for the guard of the grip to hold it better. If you feel like you need to be careful with the blade or it'd slip out of its place, you won't swing hard enough and, as a result, won't do much damage. You need to feel like you can freely swing the thing all you want without having to worry about that kind of accident. Let's give it another try.


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: Okay I'll try until I lose blood circulation in my hands


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - That sounds too extreme, man. You need those hands to keep your pack safe, and to avenge your friend... well, that is, if you haven't already. Who did this to you ? Maybe I can help you kick their @$$ after our smithing course.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *sounds like he is determined, but overhears a revenge plot*


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: Don't want revenge. I just want to prevent it from happening to anyone else in my pack. Its my duty.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: Would it involve violence? Or can it be peacefully settled?


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: There will only be violence if they approach the pack.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: Where is this pack of yours and what's their story?


----------



## lyar (Apr 9, 2016)

Lyar: Well I am under oath to tell you neither of those things.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: Fine. *flies back onto the roof*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 9, 2016)

JIN - The best way to prevent it is to shut it down for good, but... well, it's your choice... Oh, Kisa's back.

(Kisarazi returns from the expedition with a bag of gemstones he has mined. He is really exhausted, but still tries to look normal. Jin dismisses him and continues with Lyar's practice.)

JIN - Y'know... if you really wanna protect your pack, you might as well train everyone to know how to defend themselves.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 9, 2016)

Azrion: *hears a bag of shiny things* How did he find so many of those so quickly?


----------



## lyar (Apr 10, 2016)

Lyar: That's idea and if it doesn't work then *He looks at his right hand and makes a fist* I'll have to use what they gave me.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: Or use this. *pulls out a Springer*


----------



## lyar (Apr 10, 2016)

Lyar: uhhh


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: It's a, uhh, slightly illegal Railgun that I'm not suppose to have.


----------



## lyar (Apr 10, 2016)

Lyar: I wouldn't know about that stuff. You're quite a troublemaker huh?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: *loads up the Springer with some equally as illegal cartridges* Perhaps. I don't plan on using it against anything though. Unless they feel like being dismembered I guess?


----------



## lyar (Apr 10, 2016)

Lyar: Actions don't exist without reason. I hope your next few actions are wise ones.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: With the Springer or in general?


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 10, 2016)

(sneaks to the corner of the blacksmiths building, eyes fixated on Azrion from the encounter from earlier, but also keeping in mind of the other two people)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: *hears something from the corner* Did you hear that?


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 10, 2016)

(slowly backing away from the corner of the building)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - Yeah... gimme a sec... (gets to the corner and, as soon as he finds someone there, immediately takes out his Hammer) a'ight, you got 30 seconds to explain yourself what the heck you're doing behind my house, 'cause I ain't very merciful with thieves.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: *points the Springer at him* Who are you?


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 10, 2016)

(stares at Jin) Thinking "what a strange large eared creature" Using telepathy to to both Azrion and Jin "You! fire starter." Pointing a foreclaw to Azrion


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: He SAID you have 30 seconds to explain yourself! *Springer is already loaded*


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 10, 2016)

(seeing there no other option stars explaining) "I'm curios what kind of creature you all are. So, I wanted to watch from a distance to see whether or not if you were friendly to approach, but seeing how you are already armed and pointing that weapon towards me I see I should have stuck with my instinct and kept me distance away from society. As to who and what I am, my true name is Darkmaina. I'm a Angel Dragon.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: *looks to Jin* Is he alright?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - Now just why would you care to know who and what we are ? I'd be OK if you just walked to me normally, instead of sneaking around like that. I've been having to deals with thieves a lot recently, so I gotta be on my guard.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: *remembers blood*


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 10, 2016)

Darkmaina - "My species have been hunted down to near extinction because of our ability to heal wounds, but there is a price that I have to pay in order to do so my kind has spent their days isolated in a box until needed, like a tool stuck in a shed. I watched many friends and family suffer this fate. So, you can understand why I'm so cautious with who I interact with." (Looking at Azrion) "Your friend seems to be a little off. Like he wants to inflict harm."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - ... (motions his hand to tell Azrion to put his gun away, then he puts his Hammer away as well) We don't mean harm at all, but you did a pretty good job at making us see each other's wrong side only, you know... I don't wanna make enemies or whatever anyway, 'cause... I can relate to what your race is having to put up with there.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 10, 2016)

Darkmaina - (Nodes in agreement) "So, you all are making a weapon of some sort?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - So, what's the big idea of whoever that's hunting your kind down because of your power to heal wounds, which makes you all have to live in complete isolation like that ?


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 10, 2016)

Darkmaina -  "Indeed it does. It started off innocently with helping a couple of by passers, but as time went on news reach many of the major capitals about this unique gift we have been given. You can imagine how things only snowballed from there with the massive hunting parties going into the forests in search of my kind. I've been lucky enough to have avoided them as long as I have."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - And you're the only... "survivor" ? What happened to everyone else ?


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 10, 2016)

Darkmaina - "Captured, expending too much of their energy from healing, or have gone into complete isolation. The last time I seen one of my kind was years ago, but she was unstable because she had lost her hatchling to a hunting party. Eventually going mad from the separation of her hatchling." (Looks down uncomfortably and in trembling voice) "I tried to save her from her feral instinct, but it was too late. She attacked anything that moved, including me....." (Looks back up) "I'm not quite sure if I'm the only one left or if any of my kind still lives out there ......somewhere."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - Sorry to hear that... So you're looking for someone to help you save your kind or something ?


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 10, 2016)

Darkmaina - "It's hard to say if there is anything that can be done for my kind. I have tried to rescue those captured by the hunters, but I can only do so much with only one of me and the risk of being captured myself. I don't want to endanger you all with my problems, if it's not too much trouble could I stay here until the hunting party has lost interest in hunting me down? Been a while since I had any sleep without having to keep one eye open."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - Oh, sure, help yourself.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 10, 2016)

Darkmaina -  (Chirps Excitedly while fluttering wings a little) "Thanks! So, what is your story since you are able to relate to my kind?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - (places a piece of iron and a piece of silver on the ground) Watch...

(He then proceeds to bite his arm as hard as he can and let his blood, white in color and extremely condensed, drop on the two pieces of metal : the iron piece is corroded in a matter of seconds, but the silver piece remains unstained.)

JIN - Blood of the Void-Walkers is a pretty nasty combination of corrosive and poison, capable of melting metals just as good as when you throw them into the forge. Silver, however, when touched with the blood, becomes extremely poisonous. Let's just say, a Silver Blade soaked with this kind of blood is a nightmare to supernatural and demonic beings, similar to those Hunters @$$holes to your kind. That's why we're hunted, though. We're hunted 'cause we're a threat.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 10, 2016)

Darkmaina - (walks over to the silver on the ground and looks at it) "So, would this be poisonous to my kind considering I'm an angel dragon?" (looks back up to Jin's arms still bleeding from his bite) "Will your arm be okay?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - I've taken lots of injuries worse than just this... As for the poisonous silver, I forgot to add : it's a special "treat" just for demonic beings of the underworld or supernatural creatures like vampires and werewolves. Mundane races or Angel Dragons like you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 10, 2016)

"Can I see you arm for a second?" (Extends paw out)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - (shows him his bitten arm : the blood has already clotted and closed the wounds ; the white color blends in with his vanilla-cream fur) Here, but why ?


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 10, 2016)

(sits on hunches and holds other paw a couple if inches above Jin's arm. Closes eyes for a moment and opens them up with a white glow. A bright white light emanates between the paws and slowly fades away along with the glow from the eyes.) Breathing heavily looks back at Jin "There all better now. Hopefully we can call each other acquaintances. Normally this would be nothing, but like I said I have been running from the hunters for........." ( Taking a deep breath passes out falling to the side with a loud thud.)

(Be back later about to fall asleep here at the keyboard.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - Oh, great, this again...

(Jin presses his ears on the Darkmania's chest and mouth to check his heartbeat and breath : very weak, but not too serious. He then proceeds to carry the unconscious Dragon into his house and leaves him on the sofa in the living room.)

JIN - (mumbling to himself) Usually no visitors in the village at all... now suddenly a Wolf and a Wyvern, then a forest almost burned down... and an unconscious Dragon right next to me after healing me... jeez, should've told him earlier that the wound was far from that serious...


----------



## lyar (Apr 10, 2016)

Lyar: *Finally noticed things we're happening while he was focused practicing his blacksmithing* Umm who is that? Did you say 'dragon'? *Looks over to the unconscious angel dragon on the sofa* This is becoming quite a party huh?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - (shows Lyar his healed arm) I demonstrated my blood's capability of corroding and poisoning to him like I did to show you earlier ; he healed my arm, ran out of energy, and passed out right next to me. Oh well, he'll probably wake up soon. So, how's your practice going ?


----------



## lyar (Apr 10, 2016)

Lyar: You can't go around bleeding to everyone you meet some people can't handle it. Anyway I think my skill in blacksmithing has become sufficient.


----------



## lyar (Apr 10, 2016)

Lyar: At this rate I'll be crafting at home in no time. *his eyes widened as he fantasized his little shop in the snow*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - I ain't do that again, trust me. As for your skill : mind showing me what you got now ?


----------



## lyar (Apr 10, 2016)

Lyar: * abruptly stops fantasizing * oh yes the weapons! I got a little carried away and made three tridents instead of spears. * the tridents glisten and seem to have great aesthetic detail and some sort of writing engraved on them. However, due to the unique curve of the blades it was obvious they were not shaped by a hammer*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - (checks the three tridents) Hmmm, lookin' good here... you got talent, my dear man. Keep it up and your pack will be armed well soon enough. The only thing left would be to make sure they actually know how to use the weapons, though.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: *wakes up from passing out at the forge earlier* Did I... miss something?


----------



## lyar (Apr 10, 2016)

Lyar: *to Azrion* Hell if I know I didn't notice you pass out. *Looks back at Jin* That won't be a problem there are a few seasoned fighters who will teach the young.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: *rubs his eyes and gets up* Not sure of what happened. *yawns*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - (to Aiden) Well, we got another guest in the house ; (to Lyar) good to know... so now ya just need to supply them with enough equipment, eh ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: *opens his Coffee Fermentae and takes a drink* Maybe if I knew how to make such things, I could help with that?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - I thought you said this isn't really your thing ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: Eh, I change my mind. I wanna make things


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - Well, I don't mind another student, if you're OK with it.


----------



## lyar (Apr 10, 2016)

Lyar: What caused the change of heart?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: I have nothing better to do than wander around, so I might as well try making things.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

((I gotta go to bed now, and I got school tomorrow ; I'll be back in... say, 7 hours))


----------



## lyar (Apr 10, 2016)

Lyar: Do you not have any ambitions? Surely you must have something to work toward?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: Sure, but I'm here wanting to help right now. My ambitions can wait.


----------



## lyar (Apr 10, 2016)

Lyar: Jin I suppose I will take my break and wander a little as well. *turns to Azrion* Best of luck friend. *He walks outside and takes a large breath of fresh air*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: *breathes fire at the metal and starts hammering it into a simple blade* I don't really know what I'm doing. Jin?!


----------



## lyar (Apr 10, 2016)

Lyar: I Forgot my coat! *rushes in and grabs it and begins to put it on* Wouldn't want to scare anyone.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: What do you mean? *dips the blade in the water*


----------



## lyar (Apr 10, 2016)

Lyar: Some peole may find my right arm a little weird or gross. Or even worse label me as a threat and don't need more enemies.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: Has people outright attacked you on sight for your arm being like that?


----------



## lyar (Apr 10, 2016)

Lyar: Yes. People are scared of the unknown.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: My kind as well has been hunted. Except not many can actually do so.


----------



## lyar (Apr 10, 2016)

Lyar: Yeah well, your "kind" can be a pain. *He begins to walk back outside with his hands in his coat pockets*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: *his blade has cooled off, pretty a sword he made in about 20-ish seconds* How is this sword?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

(Jin wakes up from the quick nap, still feeling pretty sleepy, but still has to force himself to get up in order not to be rude to the guests.)

JIN - (yawns) Goodness me, what an exhausting sleep...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: I think my sword is rubbish. Should've spent more time on it


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - Lemme see ?... The blade seems to be pretty... loose... from the guard. I fear that hitting with enough force might outright break it out of the guard. Ya need to make the dull part of the blade thicker. Try again.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: From scratch?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - Well, duh ? You made this in just 20 seconds or so anyway.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: I'll just take another nap by the forge. *snoozes*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

JIN - Come again ?... Don't mind me then (gets to the anvil and grabs the hammer to begin his work)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: *he breathes heavily with a dragon-like growl to it*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 10, 2016)

Azrion: *starts huffing smoke*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 10, 2016)

(Half an hour passes by and Jin has run out of interest in his work already... again. He's in the middle of making a Mace when he decides to take a break (also leave Aiden sleeping right in front of his house, next to the forge) and go hunting. Only Aiden is in the scene now.)


----------



## lyar (Apr 11, 2016)

*Lyar is sitting on the highest branch of the tallest tree he could find. As he sitts he stares into the sky only looking away to eat a fish he had caught earlier*
Lyar: *to himself* Look at you. Back into the wilderness huh? *He sighs* I just can't keep away. I guess civilization just isn't my thing or maybe nature is just too alluring..


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - (Twitching from livid dream of trying to save her. A pair of talons come flying....snapping eyes wide open, pupils dilated, and darting around the room) Squeeee! "Where! what! how did I... Oh, it's just a dream." (Siting upright and stretching his body and wings, he looks around to see his new environment) "Am I in someones home?" (He looks down and sees the couch. It feels leathery, but at the same time comfortable. His stomach starts to rumble in protest since it has been a while since he hasn't had anything to eat for a couple of days prior to visiting the village) "Guess first thing to do is get something to eat. Wonder if there is anything in this house I could snack on for the time being?" (His legs tremble as he got off the couch) "wonder where everyone has gone to. I remember healing Jin's arm then everything went black." (As he starts to look around for food he notices Lyar siting on a branch of a very tall tree) "Wonder why he is all the way up there, sitting by himself, thinking of something maybe?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

??? - Wow, waken up already ?

(A half Mouse and half Rabbit creature gets near Darkmania : his red hair is rather messy and wet with sweats, and his whole body looks rather dirty. A piece of cloth is hanging across his neck. He appears to have been to the gym or so, and seems to have been to the kitchen about minutes ago : on his hands is a plate of fruit.)

??? - Not sure what Angel Dragons' diet is, but my brother thought you guys probably eat lots of fruit, sooo... yeah, hehe... (places the plate on the table and gets to him) Name's Kevin. I'm Jin's younger brother. You're... Darkmania, right ?


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - (Cranes his head around to see Kevin. Walks slowly towards him and sniffs a couple of times.) Thinking to himself "Oh my.....that stench!" (not wanting to be rude he starts breathing through his mouth) Using telepathy "Yes, I'm Darkmaina. Jin didn't mention anything about a younger brother." (looks past Kevin and notices the plate of fruit. Mouth start to salivate at the sight of fruit on the table and focus on it for a moment before looking back at Kevin to continue the conversation) "Where did Jin go?" (He said as his eye darted between the plate of fruit and Kevin)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

KEVIN - OK, I don't know what you just did, but I hear your voice in my head. Not wanting to be rude, but you can really stop it now, 'cause it's pretty freaky. As for my brother, he's out for hunting... (notices Darkmania's "eye contact" that kind of goes between him and the plate of fruit and looks back at it, then back at him) you must be hungry, eh ? Help yourself, big dude.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - (Trots over to the plate of food, using his fore claws plucks the fruit up and devours it and belches. Looking back at the window and sees lyar still sitting on the branch of a tall tree.) "How can I communicate if hes uncomfortable with my telepathy? Maybe he might get it if I make things obvious to him" (Taking a fore claw points a couple of times to Lyar) "Squee?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

KEVIN - (confused at his strange "body language") Uh, what's with that ... Wait... you can't talk like normal ?... And you have to speak with your mind ?... Oh... I see now. Um, sorry for what I said earlier. I didn't know. I thought you were messing with my head. You... uh... don't need to worry about me getting uncomfortable anymore.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina -  (Gives a toothy grin) "Indeed I cannot communicate by normal means since I lack the means to articulate with my mouth. So, is it just you and your brother that live here or are there others?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

KEVIN - Me, my brother, his... children, and our Mother. His daughter is just 1 year old, while his "son" is over 2000 years old now. Long story, but let's say, my brother is some sort of reincarnation of an Emperor in a realm of the underworld. Oh, don't let that get to ya... so, why can't you talk normally with your mouth ? You're not used to our language ?


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina -  "I can't because I lack the muscles around my mouth to make the varies sounds that form anything that sounds like words" (Opens mouth and pulls lips back revealing a set of teeth) "This is pretty much all I can do with it." (closes mouth) "Do you help your brother out with the blacksmith business?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

KEVIN - Well... all I can do is giving him suggestions and personal opinions, and helping him test the weapons. For example, if I can't even lift something, he'll know the thing will be way too heavy for normal people. Sometimes I look after his shop when he's gone mining materials or hunting for stuffs to make food for sell.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - "You said Jin is a reincarnation of an emperor of the under world? How you can be for sure it's even true?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

KEVIN - We had a hard time believing it, indeed, but Jin himself did confirm that he had been having strange recollections of his past and even had a dream of his son visiting him soon, even though no-one knew who it would be. When this guy named Leo showed up, both my brother and he recognized each other as father and son, respectively, though not immediately.


----------



## lyar (Apr 11, 2016)

*A big thud sound was made at the base of tall tree. Lyar had fell from the tree in his sleep and seemed to still be in deep sleep. Despite the height of the fall he seemed to have no injuries .*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

KEVIN - What was that ?... Hang on, gimme a sec (gets out to see what happened and looks at Lyar in complete shock) Wow... falling from a tree ain't enough to wake you up... (glances at Aiden sleeping at the forge) Ugh, Jin sure got a taste for weird guys to hang out with... (drags Lyar to the forge and leaves him sleep near Aiden) "you may now... hug each other" (chuckles as he gets back inside)


----------



## lyar (Apr 11, 2016)

*Two arrows are shot at the ground in front of Kevin*
???: Its rude to mess with people as they sleep. Hasn't anyone taught you that, Rabbit. *the feminine voice voice sounded far away*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

KEVIN - (looks around and sees no-one suspicious, other than the villagers passing by) Hmph, hiding from afar, eh ?... Yup, very "brave", threatening people when they can't see you or get to you. Someone hasn't been taught about that, hehe...


----------



## lyar (Apr 11, 2016)

???: Foolish bravery has no place when comes to hunting, Rabbit. *voice sounded just as far but from different direction* Luckily for you, you are not my prey.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

(Kevin is trying to find the direction of the voice when he sees Jin on the sidewalk, pointing his winged Gladius at someone's throat, who's barely visible behind a house. Kevin sees that she's equipped with a bow, and realizes that she must have been the one that messes with him earlier. Jin looks really annoyed and upset due to her almost hitting his brother with those arrows.)

JIN - My brother may not be your prey... but you've done just about enough for me to arrest you. 30 seconds to explain, and after that, you're coming with me. No questions asked.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: *opens his eyes and looks around* Where is everyone? *gives a huff*


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - (stepping outside to join Kevin he Over hears the conversation between the two and sees the mysterious figure and readies himself encase it was an agent of the hunters. he bears his teeth and let out a growl)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: *looks over to his 20-second sword*


----------



## lyar (Apr 11, 2016)

???: Uh what are you pointing at? *the voice sounded farther away*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: I... Hear things!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

JIN - Don't play dumb with me. I saw you shot those arrows. In case you need me to beat some sense into you, what you just did could hurt someone really bad... and I'd have a reason to hurt you even wore if that had happened. Drop your weapon and show yourself, and I won't have to be violent.


----------



## lyar (Apr 11, 2016)

???: I don't really have a soft spot for hellspawn who kidnap my friends. And you might want to open your eyes because I am not holding a weapon. *She waves mockingly just about 20 meters from Jin* That's a decoy.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: *heats up another piece of metal and tries making a sword again*


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - "Kidnapped?" (stops growling, thinking to himself) "Have I misplaced my trust?" (looks to Kevin then to the source of the sound).


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: *dinging at the metal until he makes a durable blade, then starts working on the handle and hilt*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

JIN - (looks at the decoy) Hmph, Ninja's crap... (looks back to the person standing from afar, then shakes his head and motions his hand as if to tell her "Go bother someone else, kid, I'm done with you.", and gets back home, just to see Lyar sleeping there) What the... uh, how did this happen ?

KEVIN - He fell asleep on that tree and literally fell down, but somehow didn't wake up, so I... may or may not have pulled him to your forge, so he could sleep right next to... that Wyvern making a sword over there. That's when these two arrows landed in front of me.

JIN - Huh... well, don't mind it. We got more important things to do, such as... I dunno, (gets to Lyar and pokes his nose) hey, wake up, sleepy head, you're right in front of my family's food stall ; (to Darkmania) if you don't mind, can you tell her (points to the direction of the unknown person) to go away and stop bothering us, please ? And, (to Aiden) it's dinner time soon, I gotta close the forge and open the food stall, do you mind ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: *now that the hilt has been melded to the sword, he dunked it into the water and goes to look for something to wrap on the handle*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

JIN - (gives Aiden a piece of silk) Here, in case you need something to wrap on the handle. Now, I need to close the forge so we can open the food stall. Do you mind ?


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - (Moves to the side of the house and lies down. Lost in thought from what had been said from the stranger. Sighs and closes eyes)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: How do I make the edge serrated? *wraps the silk onto the handle*


----------



## lyar (Apr 11, 2016)

Lyar: *yawns* what's going on? *He hears a familiar voice yelling from afar*
???: Let him go and maybe I wil-
Lyar: Tala?! You idiot what are you doing now! *He springs up and runs incredibly fast past Jin to Tala's hiding spot*
Tala: Lyar! You're ok! Those mean demons didn't hurt you did they?
Lyar: Ugh why are you here?
Tala: Why did you run off?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

JIN - (watches after Darkmania in confusion, then shakes his head in slight annoyance) Oh, never mind, forget about you too... (to Aiden) can it wait ? 'Cause we got foods for sell to make, and I mean now.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: I suppose it can wait. *holds his new sword as he has nowhere to put it*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

(The whole day of pure randomness and confusion ends when Jin, Kevin and Mina finish their shift and close the food stall. Mina has gone to bed early due to feeling tired, and Kevin is babysitting Jin's daughter. Jin himself is now at his forge, relaxing with the sensation of the cool winds blowing through his fur.)

JIN - (lets out a sigh) Whew, what a weird day...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: *he fount a nice rock to sharpen the edges of his blade*


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

(Gets up and walk over to Jin and sits down) "What is the deal with Lyar?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: *walks over to them* I'm not entirely sure of what happened.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - (Glares at Azrion) "Neither do I fire starter."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: I don't think we've formally met, have we?


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - "Not since you pointed that weapon towards me" (tapping fore claw on the ground).


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: Don't hold a grudge on me for that.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

"Toting around an illegal weapon like that is something not taken lightly" (looks away) "You say that you're a Wyvern, but all the Wyvern I have met don't have the limbs to hold fruit infront of their face. Let alone hold a rail cannon."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: I feel like you hate me.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - "Distrust to be more exact fire starter. You're a little hot headed and unpredictable, but depending on you action I might start to trust you over a length of time. So, lets start with you name and what type of Wyvern are you?" (turns around and starts to examine Azrion's body).


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: *tilts head as he is examined* My name is Azrion, or Aiden if you prefer. And I'm a Rathalos.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - (Looks up to Aiden eyes) "So, Aiden what brings you all the way out here?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: Just feeling adventurous, I guess. Can you tell me more about yourself?


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - (Thinks carefully of what to reveal) "I'm an Angel Dragon. I have been......hiding......from a group of hunters for a long time now." (Looks towards the forest then back at Aiden) "Do you live in the wild like I do?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: *pulls out the Springer* Hunters, you say? But no, I live in Anduruna. It's a great place.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - (Eyes widen at the sight of the Springer and lets a low growl out) "You're just itching to shoot something huh, why?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: You said hunters. I don't like those.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - "What have they done to you to make you on edge at just the sound of their name?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: They've been hunting my kind as well, not just yours.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

JIN - Well, sucks to be me then, I'm a Hunter too... Well, not really, I just hunt wild animals for my Mom to make foods for sell.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - "Really? Why do they hunt down you kind?" (Looks at Jin from corner of eyes) "Just depends on the hunter I guess. As far from what I have seen your trustworthy."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: They hunt just for fun.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

JIN - You know... I just can't-not bitch about that kind of "hunting for fun". My kind is hunted because of our blood ; at least that's a purpose.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: We all seem to have something after us, huh?


----------



## lyar (Apr 11, 2016)

Lyar: Not always. *He walks in with Tala who looking down embarrassed* You cannot just play the victim. Your kind and many others can be dangerous. Just like this one right here *He gestures toward Tala* 
Tala: Yeah... I made a few bad decisions. Sorry... 
*She bows and her features are finally visible. She is leopard with what seems to be blue feathers and bird wings on her back. The feathers trail all the way to the end of her tail. She wearing a white crop-top and shorts.*


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - "Remember that trust we talk about earlier? Why are they hunting.." (The scent of Lyar and Tala enter his nostril) "Back so soon?" (looks back at Azrion) Using telepathy only towards Aiden "Well talk later."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

JIN - (hears Lyar and the other person) Oh, yeah, those two. My "student" and someone that makes you (to Darkmania) think my brother is some sort of lousy kidnapper.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: Lyar! And who's that again?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

JIN - (turns around to see that the unknown person messing with his brother that afternoon is a winged Leopard, and only lets out a short sigh of disdain) Hmph.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: *looks at Jin* Something wrong?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

JIN - She thought I kidnapped Lyar and almost shot my brother. I swear, someone is just being a total... (almost say the cursed word, then restrains himself and instead just shakes his head and gestures his hand as if to say "I'm not giving a crap about her anymore, she can lick my feet")


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina -  (Looks at Jin) "these marking on my muzzle are not just for decoration. (takes fore claw places near Muzzle)  They have meaning to them and if people are being kidnapped I cannot stand idly by and do nothing."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: The stuff I missed from taking a nap...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

JIN - (to Darkmania) Well, you misunderstood big time.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - "It seems I have."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: *scratches chin*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

JIN - Next time, do me a favor and jump into conclusion... I dunno, twice as slow as you usually do, maybe ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: Do you have a better place I can sleep? My back hurts from sleeping at the forge.


----------



## lyar (Apr 11, 2016)

Lyar: I am really sorry for the trouble guys. We should probably be heading back to the pack.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - (Snorts a Jin in irritation) "I'll be sure to keep that in mind" (Heads to the outskirts of village to clear his mind)

(I'll be right back need to finish this college Homework real quick, but I'm having fun with this rp. Lets spice things up. )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Azrion: *goes and sleeps inside Jin's house*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 11, 2016)

(The gang breaks out, each to his own : Lyar is back to his pack, Darkmania out out of the village, Aiden off to his sleep, and Jin wanders around the streets for a walk.)


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 11, 2016)

Darkmaina - (Walking in the forest he looks around and takes the in the nature that surrounds him. Fulling his lungs with the pin scented air felt refreshing. thinking to himself) "It's not my fault that I jump to conclusions so quickly. After all the hunter made me this way." (shortly after completing his though a rock comes flying past his muzzle causing him to jerk back and chirp in surprise. His eyes darted around, trying to find the source from where the rock was thrown. Then out from the distance of the trees a voice is heard)

?????? "So you thought you could run away from us forever Dragon? (He takes aim at Darkmaina's foot and readies his finger to pull the trigger. four other hunters jump out from the bushes and makes a cone shape in front of the Dragon and brandishing their swords with nets at their sides) "Cooperate with us and we will not harm you, but if you do we have our ways of taking you with us. What say you Dragon!?"

Darkmaina - (Eyes darting between the four hunters, weighing his option. He could try to fight them, but he still didn't know where their leader was. Slowly moving back from the hunters he decided to make a run for it and head deeper into the forest.)

?????? (Pulls the trigger, sending the arrow into Darkmaina's paw to Hinder his movement. The four other hunters made their move to surround the dragon and ready the nets.

Darkmaina - (Lets out a roar of pain as he felt the arrow pierce his paw causing the birds to scatter into the sky. He felt the nets thrown on to him. He had to get out or otherwise there would be no future for him. He tried to dart forward but the net tangled him causing him to slam against the ground and causing the small rocks to shack from his weight.)

??????- (Jumps down from the tree and walk over to Darkmaina with a sickening grin. He places a boot on Darkmaina's muzzle to convey his power over the Dragon.) "A fine catch there boys now all we need to do is take him back to the capital and it will be smooth sailings from here on out."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 12, 2016)

JIN - (hears a loud roar from afar and recognizes it as Darkmania's sound) Oh great, what now...

(When Jin gets to the forest, the hunters are having trouble moving Darkmania due to his weight. The sight of the hunters makes him tremble in extreme anger and puts him in a rage driven by thirst for blood. Jin readies his Gladius and lets out a roar that almost sounds like thunders from the sky ; his voice almost demonic.)

JIN - SNACK TIME !

(Before they see what's about to happen, Jin's Blade are already mid-way through brutally pulling their guts out. Blood splashes everywhere and paints red the whole scene.)
(When Jin gets back to his sense, in his sight are the dead hunters, brutally murdered, and Darkmania, trapped in their nets. He proceeds to release him with a swift cut through the net strings.)

JIN - You picked a bad time to get lost, man.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 12, 2016)

Darkmaina - (Tries to stand up, but falls back down from the arrow sticking out his paw. Panicking he crawls away from Jin) "Get back Demon! Just what are you. It was like you where a different person driven for a passion for blood shed."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 12, 2016)

JIN - I'm a Void-Walker, technically a Demon. The First Emperor of Nether-Void, a realm of the underworld, by the way... don't let that get to you, though. As for whatever just happened earlier... those hunters deserved it. I'm never on good terms with hunters and kidnappers, if you ask me.

(He proceeds to lick the blood out of his Blade as he continues his explanation.)

JIN - When I returned home after being to Nether-Void to learn more about my previous life, my Mother and daughter had been taken away by other Demons, and my brother was severely injured. I rushed back to the underworld to see the Queen-- you could say, my wife, in my previous life there-- was kidnapped as well. Those Demons wanted me to surrender and give away my kingdom... (looks at his hands) what I gave them was what I gave those hunters, though. Bloodshed and slaughter, for messing with the ones I love.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 12, 2016)

Darkmaina - (Looks down thinking.) "Is it possible there might be a chance to save her hatchling" (Seeing the arrow sticking out of his paw he grabs the arrow with his teeth and in a quick jerk rips the arrow out. Grunting in pain spits the arrow to the side.) "If your the king of the Underworld why don't you get your mother or at least save your daughter. With that.... wait.... for messing with the ones you "love"?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 12, 2016)

JIN - I did. I saved my family, my kingdom and my people from those Demons. that was about last year, I think.... And, no, I'm not the king of the underworld, just an Emperor of my own kingdom called "Nether-Void" within the underworld.

(Jin gets close to Darkmania and examines the wound from the arrow.)

JIN - Hold still, your leg look like a mess here... (bandages Darkmania's wound with pieces of germicide-soaked cloth to stop the bleeding) there.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 12, 2016)

Darkmaina - (Sniffs the germicide-soaked cloth gags at the smell.) "What is it made out of. Awww it's smells awe full" (sits up while lifting his injured paw up to his chest. Looks between the forest and the village.) "After my paw is healed think you can help me get the hatchling back from the capitol? She......asked me before she passed away...There is something I need to tell you. When my kind chooses a mate we are bound for life. So you can imagine when one dies the other goes insane from the lose of the one they loved, but something different happen when she passed. (lifting his uninjured fore paw and point to the ruins on his muzzle.) " These runes were placed on my face from her spirit passing through my body when she passed away. Angelic power, stregnth, insight/foresight, and family. (Puts paw back down on the ground) these are the virtues I live by and the things that keeps me sane and the hatchling is my .......daughter.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 12, 2016)

JIN - (shocked, then extremely frustrated, his voice sounds demonic again at the thought of the hatchling) God... DAMMIT, you ! Why didn't you tell me sooner !? Every second you and I were fooling around the village and not doing crap, your daughter is out there somewhere, captured, tortured, and dead-scared ! You said you can't stand idly by, huh ? Well then, listen up, you... "Angel Dragon"... tell me the direction, and we'll get there right now... and I'll f@#$ing brutalize every single one of the captors if it means your daughter's safety. I'm gonna raise some f@#$ing hell if it means I can save the poor girl.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 12, 2016)

Darkmaina - (Jin's words cut deep. Deeper than the arrow had done. Shame coming over his body and starts to tremble) "I had lost all hope when I saw my mate die before my eyes, but before I realized my daughter was taken I lost sight of what was going on around me that I eventually succumb to the misery of loosing my soulmate and waited for the inevitable to happen, but it didn't and started to wander the forest alone and broken.Believe me, every second that went by without having my daughter at my side killed me. I had lost everything, but when I came to your village I saw something I didn't see anywhere else..hope, but I needed to see if the people I was watching was trust worthy and measure their strengths and weaknesses. The king of the capital will do anything and everything to keep her within his grasps. He is manipulative, plays off the minds and needs of the poor and weak. His personal gaurds are well equipped with weapons that are not of this world. Kinda like you in a sense. Their weapons harness the power of nature and bend them to the users will. I don't want to see you village crushed from his army or see you family taken hostage and used as leverage against you. If you don't want to help because of what I have done I understand, but if I don't make it...please just get her out of there. No child should spend their days confined in a box and not explore the world. (limps to the village.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 12, 2016)

((I'm feeling restless, so I'll go solo~))

(Jin sets his mind straight and on point with determination : Darkmania's daughter. Following his direction, Jin sets off with his Gladius and Hammer, preparing for a major bloodshed to come before dawn.)
(Jin's journey to the captial is soon interrupted when he sees a group of hunters from afar, seemingly of the same order or something that caught Darkmania earlier ; he cuts himself at his arms and legs and uses his Dragon-like appearance to fool them into thinking he's a wounded Dragon in unconsciousness, so they'd take him to the capitol silently and easily. They only see how much they'll get from selling him, completely oblivious to the fact that they're bringing to their capital a walking nightmare.)
(The transporation was swift ; Jin is brought into the capital without any suspicion, but as soon as they reach the jail where they hold the hostages in wait, he suddenly gets back on his feet, jumps off the cart to knock down a hunter, and brutalizes all of them with a Steel Blade. He then retrieves his Gladius and Hammer, and starts his massacre in the prison until he reaches the cell where Darkmania's daughter is locked up.
He trembles at the sight of the poor girl, all wounded and scared. He breaks the cell door and gets close to her, only for her to resist him as hard as possible, despite knowing that it hurts her to even move her body, until he calms her down when he mentions her Father, Darkmania. She can't speak, even with her mind, but her eyes tell him that she really wants to go home. He opens his arms to hold her in ; then, as soon as they get out of prison, Jin lets out a roar that causes Meteor-Shower, Snow Storm and Thunderstorm to rain down the entire capital. Jin flaps his wings and takes off,  with the little girl in his arms, as he flies across the sky.)
(It takes Jin about half an hour to finally get back to his village. His wounded wings cause him to almost collapse on the ground, but the little girl is still within his arms, in deep sleep.)

JIN - (gets to Darkmania) Mission completed. Knock yourself out.


----------



## lyar (Apr 12, 2016)

*Lyar is back at his village. He has been smithing nonstop, determined to equip all able bodies with a weapon to defend themselves. When Lyar finishes the last weapon on his list he sighs in relief and the village courier Merk arrives saying he has an urgent message*

Merk: Our recon teams mission to the capital was compromised. One dead the other six wounded.
Lyar: How could this happen?
Merk: You should talk to the survivors yourself.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: *he wakes up, having a feeling of returning to Anduruna* I should probably head back.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 12, 2016)

JIN - (to Aiden) Well... I don't think my village has much left for you to see or do anyway... it's just my simple little hometown, after all.


----------



## lyar (Apr 12, 2016)

*After Lyar hears what the survivors had to say he heads off to the only person he thinks may know who caused the disaster that his troops told him about*
Tala: You're pretty heavy y'know that?
Lyar: Deal with it flying is the fastest way to travel and you're the only one with wings.
Tala: Still mad about before? Give me a break! 
Lyar: I'm going alone drop me off here. Wouldn't want you to- *Tala drops him mid sentence*
Tala: I get it, jerk! *she yells from above*
Lyar: I feel bad being back here so soon *he whispers to himself before regaining his composure and yelling* Jin! I need some info it's urgent.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 12, 2016)

JIN - Wha-- what ? What's so urgent ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: *hears the yelling* Yelling isn't nice you know.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 12, 2016)

JIN - (to Aiden) Not now, man ; (to Lyar) what's the matter ?


----------



## lyar (Apr 12, 2016)

Lyar: Do you know of any creature that can cause a meteor shower, a thunderstorm and a blizzard all at the same time? *Lyar gets more angry as he thinks of his comrades*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: I know of a creature that can do more than a thunderstorm, but no. Probly a thing I shall not say


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 12, 2016)

JIN - Uh... I can, but... why ?... Wait, you mean what just happened a while ago ?... Well, I was trying to get a kidnapped girl out of there, but the hunters were on my tail, so I had to do that to cut them off... um, is something wrong ? You don't look so good...


----------



## lyar (Apr 12, 2016)

Lyar: Jin you can't just do things like that... *He fights his anger* Do you know how many people who you hurt? Do you know exactly WHO you hurt?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: *thinks*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 12, 2016)

JIN - (to Lyar) It was me and and a defenseless little girl versus all those hunters, man ; I got no other option. I could handle myself, but she couldn't, and there were a lot of them. It was a desperate option, believe me ; I don't wanna take any more lives than I really have to... Look, man, I'm sorry for the loss of your teammates, but you had no idea how f@#$ed-up I was when I had to keep my @$$ safe, defend a girl that probably isn't one year old yet, and keep a bunch of fully-armed-to-the-teeth hunters away from us both.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: I'm confused


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 12, 2016)

JIN - Remember the Angel Dragon named Darkmania ? He asked me to get his daughter out of that capital.


----------



## lyar (Apr 12, 2016)

Lyar: Tell me about it. Killing not the only way to solve problems.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: I'm sorta with Lyar. Killing isn't the only way. And you probably have more problems now to worry about because of that.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 12, 2016)

JIN - (sighs) You think I haven't thought of that ? But you tell me, both of you : what else could I do ? And what would YOU do in that sort of situation, when you're cornered and outnumbered ?... Besides, if you take a Dragon's eggs or offsprings away from its nest, no-one's gonna blame it for the damage and deaths it can cause just to reclaim its eggs or offsprings back, because it has its reasons, but everyone will blame you for your mistake. Same here. The hunters got what they deserved, and I had my reasons to do it.


----------



## lyar (Apr 12, 2016)

Lyar: Well you killed one of mine and caused the rest of that recon team to visit death doorstep.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 12, 2016)

JIN - It was all an accident, I swear. How could I know your team was around when that happened ?


----------



## lyar (Apr 12, 2016)

Lyar: I was doing something about it those "hunters". I planned to do it quietly there many more prisoners than just one little girl, heck they are probably dead now. That little girl better do something with her life *fights back tears* because not only bad people died there. She better make her life amount to the sum of all the casualties.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: Do you think they'll be back? With an army? If so, it's Anduruna for me.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 12, 2016)

JIN - I took them all to safety before doing that, don't worry. This girl is the last of the prisoners... and if you say so, Lyar... you say it to me. She's the reason for the destruction, but I caused it. Keep your argument on point already.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: But if they bring an army here?


----------



## lyar (Apr 12, 2016)

Lyar: It ain't an arguement its a warning don't do it again because I'll even the score. I don't give a damn how old she is. You killed one of mine and I am sure you know just how pissed off I am.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 12, 2016)

JIN - (to Aiden) A Meteor Shower, a Blizzard and a Thunderstorm at the same time would be more than enough to keep them from following me here... (to Lyar) Dammit, so you want me to just hold myself back and risk letting the hunters taking us both ? Get real already. How was I supposed to know your team was there so I wouldn't do it ?... (sighs)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: *holds the Springer peacefully*


----------



## lyar (Apr 12, 2016)

Lyar: GET REAL?! How it ever reasonable to cause things that are usually categorized as natural disasters?! And don't you dare shrug off you're actions. What am I going to tell that man's parents? Did you really for a second think no one innocent would be harmed by that stuff are you insane?!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: *checks to see if it's loaded*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 12, 2016)

JIN - (completely absent-minded now, doesn't care what he's saying anymore) A'ight then, you got your point. I get it, I'm a monster. In my attempt to defend a little girl and myself, I killed some others. Should've waited for my student and his team to arrive and save us instead, but nope, I just had to be the hero that nobody wants, and ruined everybody's day. Sucks to be me then. Or, better yet, could've just let my student's team do the hard work instead, and I'd have had nothing to worry about. Too bad that I crossed their path, though, and now it's me versus said student, 1 on 1, face to face and heart to heart. Gotta love the irony.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: *hears a rustling in the bushes*


----------



## lyar (Apr 12, 2016)

Lyar: You don't get it but fine. Let's hope karma doesn't hit back too hard. Tala let's get out of here before I break something. *He leaves but not before knocking down a few trees*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: Don't break the trees!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: That could've gone better.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: *follows after Lyar*


----------



## lyar (Apr 12, 2016)

Lyar: You shouldn't follow us. Where we're going its cold and the pack doesn't like strangers.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: What if you tell them about me?


----------



## lyar (Apr 12, 2016)

Lyar: Thing is.... I am not supposed to bring strangers. Oh whatever do as you wish I'll try to vouch for you I guess.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: Ok.


----------



## lyar (Apr 12, 2016)

Lyar: Just don't cause any trouble. *They arrive shortly and Lyar talks to couple of people and signals Azrion that everythings ok. Members of the pack still give him dirty looks.*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: The dirty looks. Unfair discrimination I tell you.


----------



## lyar (Apr 12, 2016)

Lyar: That is exactly what it is though.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: Just because I have crimson red scales and wings and stuff doesn't mean I'm a bad person, I swear!


----------



## lyar (Apr 12, 2016)

Lyar: Can you please lower your voice. 
Minslow: Little bro chill out you're always so uptight. *Looks at Azrion with a smile* Hello there my red friend, I am Minslow Summerfield this guy's attractive older brother. *Minslow is fairly large wolf-taur with white flowing fur.*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 12, 2016)

Azrion: Nice to meet you Minslow! You're about the only nice person I've met so far here. Mind to tell me what Lyar was going on about with bad people?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 13, 2016)

... (back at Jin's home)...

JIN - (thinking to himself) That damn big-mouth Wolf... hmph, what does he know ?... Just wait 'til he's in my shoe, with a child's fate depending on him...

MINA - Jin ?

JIN - H-hm ? Yes, Mom ?

MINA - You look kinda upset... something wrong ?

JIN - No, nothing, Mom ; everything's fine, really.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 13, 2016)

Darkmaina- (He grumbles in his sleep when the scent of something very familiar enters his nostrils.  Snapping his eyes open looks around frantically to see where it was coming form. looking to his side he sees his daughter curled up against him. The sight of his daughter makes him cry uncontrollable, but not because of sadness or shame, but for the first time in a long time was filled with joy of finally having his daughter by his side.) "Kira!" (He turn around to face his daughter and places his fore paws above her and heals of her wounds. He picks her up with the thumbs on his wings and bring her up to his chest and hugs her. Holding her there for several minutes as tears rolled from his face and hit the ground causing a small patch of flower to grow.) "Oh my baby girl.....I...I..I thought I lost you forever." (Struggling to form coherent thoughts for his telepathy.)

Kira- (She opens her eyes from being woken up to be greeted to the sight of her fathers face. She squeaks excitedly and embraces her fathers hug. Small beads of tears forms around her eye lids as she takes all of this in.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 13, 2016)

JIN - (watches the two in union and smiles) Totally worth the trouble, heh...

MINA - Such a cute girl, isn't she ?


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 13, 2016)

Darkmaina- (Notices Jin out the corner of his eye.) " Thank you so much I.. I..Don't know how to repay you, but how did you find her, how did you get her out?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 13, 2016)

JIN - I fooled the hunters into thinking I was injured and unconscious, so they'd take me to the capital without causing suspicion. When I was inside... it was a massacre. I got to her cell after murdering probably all the guards, but as soon as I got her out of there, we were surrounded... Dunno if you notice, but I kinda went overhead and caused a Meteor-Shower, a Blizzard and a Thunderstorm to rain down the entire capital, just to cut them off my tail when I was on the sky with the girl in my arms. Took me half an hour to get back here ; my wings were injured pretty bad because of their arrows... but not too serious.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 13, 2016)

Darkmaina - "They deserve everything. They had taken everything away from me." (Looks at Kira) "Now I have something to live for." (Places Kira on the ground) 

Kira - (She starts to chase her tail)

Darkmaina - (Looks at Jin) "Has she had anything to eat yet?" (He notices Jin's injured wings) "Are your wings going to be okay?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 13, 2016)

JIN - Not sure, but I think she could use some fruit to get better. As for my wings, oh, don't worry, I'll be fine. Heh, good thing I'm indestructible.

MINA - Hey, Jin, I remember someone told you that... the natural disasters you caused killed one of his teammates ? While they were at the capital, on the same mission to rescue the prisoners ?

JIN - (recalls Lyar and gets a bit upset) Forget about him. He thinks that she (points at Kira) is the reason I destroyed the capital and almost killed his group, and refuses to accept my reason that I was outnumbered and cornered, with the girl's fate completely and desperately depending on me. It was an accident in the end, because I had no idea his group was there, but he just won't listen. He thought I was insane enough to destroy the entire area like that and possibly killed the innocent people there too, not just the bad guys... Hmph, as if I was supposed to risk ourselves both to try to keep the number of casualties as low as possible. It'd be pointless if we had been captured... and if that happened, not even all of his pack would be enough to save this one little girl.

MINA - You did what you had to, darling. He had his point... but it wasn't all your fault either. It was you two or those hunters, there was no other way.

JIN - I know... thanks, Mom...


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 13, 2016)

Darkmaina - "I don't have any concerns for those residing well the capital that used to be there. As for the "teammates" it's there fault for not informing us about a rescue mission." (He looks at Kira and makes a chirp sound to let her know its time to find some food.)

Kira -(She stops chasing her tall and looks up anticipation for something to happen)

Darkmaina - (He scoops her up in his maw) "Is there any trees near by that bear any fruit?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 13, 2016)

MINA - No need to ; Jin, get me a big plate, two knives, and... everything we got in the refrigerator.

JIN - Riiight...

(Jin leaves the scene and heads to the kitchen ; when he returns, in his hands are a plate, two knives, and a bag of all types of fruit.)

JIN - Let's see what we got here... grapes, apples, mangoes, bananas, watermelons, dragon fruit... Oh, it's a type of Vietnamese fruit. Trust me, it's really good.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 13, 2016)

Darkmaina -(He lowers his head  and lets Kira out)"Dragon fruit huh? What does it taste like?"

Kira- (Darts over to Jin and jumps up and down in front of him trying to get the plate of fruit.)

Darkmaina- (He let's a low growl out as to say mind your manners Kira)

Kira- (she Looks back at Darkmaina she sits down and lets out a whiny chirp)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 13, 2016)

JIN - (gently rubs Kira's forehead) It's a mixture of slight sweet and mild sour, kinda like kiwifruit or watermelon... (cuts open the peels of a dragon fruit to reveal the purple-pink-red flesh inside, and cuts the fruit apart to reveal lots of seeds within) Don't worry, the seeds are perfectly safe to eat (cuts a small piece and brings it close to Kira's mouth) Here, lil' fella. Knock yourself out.


----------



## lyar (Apr 13, 2016)

Minslow: Bad people? I don't know any bad people. But to be honest I don't think there's any "bad" people. People are just mislead.
Lyar: Minslow don't think things are that simple.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> Darkmaina -(He hears Minslow and Lyar conversation and cranes his head to see them)
> 
> Kira- (She jumps up and eats the peice of dragon fruit and squeaks in delight at the taste of it.)


((Um, they're not at Jin's house, but in a different location, you can't "hear" them like that))


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 14, 2016)

((ah gotcha. it's kinda confusing which character and place hes at. I'll be be to delete this post in a little lol))


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2016)

((Forget about this RP ; I got something else)) : forums.furaffinity.net: [RP] - Jin's Dojo


----------



## MetroidFan (Aug 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I don't have any initial ideas yet, but I'd like to just stick with simple daily life plots (hints fo' you : my fursona Jin is a Blacksmith and also Father to his adopted daughter Elise). No fighting, please. I don't wanna beef with restlessly and relentlessly unbreakable and unyielding OP/god-modded Marry Sues with such a self-esteem that makes them think losing would be a severe dishonor in something as much as a duel that doesn't have to be to the death.



Well,I'm an adventurer and can only use my fire powers if provoked,but I hate fighting,however...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 17, 2016)

MetroidFan said:


> Well,I'm an adventurer and can only use my fire powers if provoked,but I hate fighting,however...


#JinalreadymurderedthisRPplottohellandback


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> #JinalreadymurderedthisRPplottohellandback


#Azrion_obsession_of_stalking_Jin_confirmed


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 17, 2016)

Sorry, but I was sorta already here and happened to get a notification of someone thinking this RP just then started, so less of a case of stalking and more of curiosity #getitright


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Sorry, but I was sorta already here and happened to get a notification of someone thinking this RP just then started, so less of a case of stalking and more of curiosity #getitright


#3_spooky_5_me


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> #3_spooky_5_me


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 18, 2016)

(I think I'll join here if that's fine.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I think I'll join here if that's fine.)


(It's ended looooong ago though)


----------



## lyar (Aug 19, 2016)

Jin can't you close this thread since you started it?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

lyar said:


> Jin can't you close this thread since you started it?


I can't ; the "thread tool" only shows "edit title" and "add poll"


----------



## lyar (Aug 19, 2016)

That's shitty. Thanks for checking doe


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 20, 2016)

(Does that mean I can join?) .-.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 20, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Does that mean I can join?) .-.


It ended long ago, I'm afraid...
You and I can do something on our own, if you want, though


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> It ended long ago, I'm afraid...
> You and I can do something on our own, if you want, though


Hmm, I don't know. Although I think I could just go to some newer active RP threads.


----------



## Ragshada (Aug 20, 2016)

It's funny how people came across this old rp and think it's still active. It was pretty fun for how long it had lasted, but alas it is no more.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 20, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> It's funny how people came across this old rp and think it's still active. It was pretty fun for how long it had lasted, but alas it is no more.


It was fun indeed... but, welp, I kinda ruined everything anyway


----------



## Ragshada (Aug 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> It was fun indeed... but, welp, I kinda ruined everything anyway


Wouldn't say ruined, we just ran out of ideas is all. Can only go so far being confined inside of a village, plus we were just spit balling ideas and seeing what sticks hehe.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 20, 2016)

It could be revived and given a new storyline


----------



## Julen (Aug 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> It was fun indeed... but, welp, I kinda ruined everything anyway








Jk


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 20, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> It could be revived and given a new storyline


Yeah, it'd be Detective [your character's name] stalking me every corner throughout the entire planet just to go "OMG OP" and "YOU MAKE ME TOO SCARED TO JOIN THE RP NOW"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Yeah, it'd be Detective [your character's name] stalking me every corner throughout the entire planet just to go "OMG OP" and "YOU MAKE ME TOO SCARED TO JOIN THE RP NOW"


Oh, then I guess this thread for die for good now since you're that way


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 20, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Oh, then I guess this thread for die for good now since you're that way


More like *you* are that way :| you _*and only you*_ complain about no-one else but *me*


----------



## Raddy Fox (Aug 22, 2016)

I haven't RP'ed in a little while but I've been dying to do it again for years. Be rusty and I swear lots (I'm a rl watergypsy, it comes with the territory, sometimes offends people but they can fuckoff, I'm sorry.) I mostly parpa-post, maybe sometimes super slow to reply, like using dice for outcomes, compatible with e-mail, telegram and skype, illustrations come as standard. 

(PS Don't tell anyone I still like RP'ing. Should be well past this but gawd I miss been a imaginary anamul so much D': )

(PSPS Would you dig a space RP? 2070 bebo style or something?)

(PSPSPS I don't know why I'm using brackets :/ Does look good though.)

- Raddy


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 22, 2016)

Raddy Fox said:


> Be rusty and I swear lots (I'm a rl watergypsy, it comes with the territory, sometimes offends people but they can fuckoff, I'm sorry.)


Sooo... you mean to say that you swear a lot, and don't care if people feel uncomfortable with it ?



Raddy Fox said:


> (PS Don't tell anyone I still like RP'ing. Should be well past this but gawd I miss been a imaginary anamul so much D': )


I'm 21, my boyfriend is 25, and even my "father" is 27, and we all enjoy RP'ing ; there's nothing to be ashamed of, it's just a hobby and an interest


----------



## Raddy Fox (Aug 22, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Sooo... you mean to say that you swear a lot, and don't care if people feel uncomfortable with it ?
> 
> 
> I'm 21, my boyfriend is 25, and even my "father" is 27, and we all enjoy RP'ing ; there's nothing to be ashamed of, it's just a hobby and an interest


I might drop the odd word every now and again. Its like blinking, I just don't think some times.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 22, 2016)

Raddy Fox said:


> I might drop the odd word every now and again. Its like blinking, I just don't think some times.


Okay then... ?



Raddy Fox said:


> (PSPS Would you dig a space RP? 2070 bebo style or something?)


Sorry, space/sci-fi isn't really my thing...


----------



## Raddy Fox (Aug 22, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Okay then... ?
> 
> 
> Sorry, space/sci-fi isn't really my thing...



Am I doing this right? I've never been that good at using forum's. 

Anyways, no worries. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 22, 2016)

Sci-Fi can be strange, except for Red Faction, plentiful explosions is something I can relate to


----------



## Julen (Aug 23, 2016)

Any setting where i can shoot someone's face off is a good setting to me.




XD


----------

